# Unidentified LArvae,..Help!



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks a lot like the pupa of a fruit fly. Do you have a tape measure to measure it? Where are you generally?

Take a look at the drawing of the cycle of life partway down on this page & see if it looks familiar: 

https://blogs.brandeis.edu/flyonthewall/fly-life-a-day-in-the-life-of-a-fly-scientist/

The blog has way to much info on fly experiments, but the chart is good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, As Nik333 suggested you could be anyplace on the planet so hard to ID what you could be dealing with.
Have an issue with bugs you should be contacting the landlord.


----------



## Welby (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry,..I live in New York City. Manhattan. 

It's not a terrible issue just 'yet' but I want to figure it out before that, of course. 
I will look at that page posted.

that larvae in the pic is just under half and inch.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cockroaches & mosquitoes are more dangerous to a child. This isn't related to either.

The only way a cat would be implicated is if it has an open cut/abcess, but that seems unlikely with an indoor cat. 

You might check all the cupboards for something hosting fly larvae, like an old piece of fruit, old wet cat food, etc. Or could your toddler have left a piece of food, somewhere? Are there any nooks & crannies in the kitchen that could have old food?

A couple of flies can just come in the door when you do.

Empty kitty litter daily.


----------



## Welby (Jun 16, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Cockroaches & mosquitoes are more dangerous to a child. This isn't related to either.
> 
> The only way a cat would be implicated is if it has an open cut/abcess, but that seems unlikely with an indoor cat.
> 
> ...


Oh yes,..the wife makes sure I clean that litter every night  Cat is in good health,..no wounds. 

But the fruit theory sounds promising. We Do leave fruit out. Mostly because they don't like it refrigerator Cold. 

We will do as you recommend and scour the place for the culprits. As well as get some kind of container to cover/contain any fruit outside. 

And there is a hole in the one window screen. hrmm,..

You all have been helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you wash the fruit & dry it when you bring it in, it will help get rid of any eggs.


----------

